# Racer rockin a New Yorker



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Now that I'm finished I really kind of like it. Rocking an old school clip with tasseled ears & mustache.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

very cool


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

He looks awesome! Great job! ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

He looks great! Reminds me a little of the clip we kept my mini poodle in back in the 70's. Makes his neck look very long!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Loving it!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

This is sooo bad. His clip is so fancy I had to buy a bling collar. I got a Star Wars one too so hubby would feel better lol


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

great look! kudos!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Great job. It suits him very well. I have so many collars and leashes for Lily I have to hide some of them and I rotate them so BF doesn't quite catch on to how many there are.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

So awesome! I love the old-school clips!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Omg omg omg he is so frickin cute!!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW!!! I REALLY like it!!!!!!!!!! It's really a masculine clip, but really fancy too......like he has his party clothes on!!!!!! A poodle's version of a tuxedo! LOL!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm not so sure about masculine but definitely fancy. Lol
I can't wait until there is a little more hair to shape. I had just enough to blend the edges.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ooooooohhhhh.! I think he looks fantastic.


----------

